# Why do I have flat/rocker boards?



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

Google is your friend...

If thats too much work for you, go here: For Those About To Rocker (We Salute You) - How To Choose The Right Rockered Snowboard

It's the first thing that comes up when doing a search for "camber vs. rocker"...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My professional opinion. Rocker blows... 

The day I see anybody on a timed run of any kind (BX, alpine, etc.) running on anything but a camber board, I might start to think about changing my opinion. These guys are blasting at high speeds on hardpack and ice. The run camber.

I watched a guy on rocker skis last year going through some crud. His tips and tails were bouncing so much I thought he was going to go-go-gadget helicopter and fly right on our of there! Not for me thanks!


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I just think it is not for everyone. I road traditonal camber up until last year, when I picked up a Flying-V shaped board from Burton. My first day out on it, I thought I had made a huge mistake. But by the end of the day I had learned how to adjust my riding style, and it felt much more comfortable. After riding it for the rest of the season, I determined that it had it's time and place, but that I preferred camber, or at least mostly-camber hyrbrid shapes.

Anyways, my point is that it's all preference. If you shred better on a camber deck, then keep it classic. No need to hop on something that doesn't suit you.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> My professional opinion. Rocker blows...
> 
> The day I see anybody on a timed run of any kind (BX, alpine, etc.) running on anything but a camber board, I might start to think about changing my opinion.


There is this little race run up in the PNW for the last few seasons (twenty-something), maybe you heard of it. The Mt. Baker Banked Slalom. Quite a few of those guys run rockers and hybrids. The guys on Alpine and BX set-ups tend to get beaten by guys on regular old snowboards every single year at that event.


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

duh said:


> There is this little race run up in the PNW for the last few seasons (twenty-something), maybe you heard of it. The Mt. Baker Banked Slalom. Quite a few of those guys run rockers and hybrids. The guys on Alpine and BX set-ups tend to get beaten by guys on regular old snowboards every single year at that event.


I'm pretty sure Temple Cummins won Mt. Baker on a billy goat (camber).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

super-rad said:


> I just think it is not for everyone. I road traditonal camber up until last year, when I picked up a Flying-V shaped board from Burton. My first day out on it, I thought I had made a huge mistake. But by the end of the day I had learned how to adjust my riding style, and it felt much more comfortable. After riding it for the rest of the season, *I determined that it had it's time and place*, but that I preferred camber, or at least mostly-camber hyrbrid shapes.
> 
> Anyways, my point is that it's all preference. If you shred better on a camber deck, then keep it classic. No need to hop on something that doesn't suit you.


That's why I say get two boards, one camber and one hybrid or rocker, match board to conditions


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> I prefer a hybrid like Mervin's C2BTX and Neversummer's profile. Both have camber under the bindings and rocker between the feet. This makes these boards float better in powder and wet heavy snow, they have increased agility in tigh trees, they negotiate moguls better and when tilted on edge, they carve just as well as ant traditional camber.


Is this profile similar to Burton's Flying-V? When looking at my Process Flying-V laying flat, the tips are raised up. The overall shape is rocker, with a little camber kink under the bindings. I've been curious to try Never Summer given all the positive reviews, but I'm not 100% sold on this profile on my Burton. Hopefully I'll get to try NS at the East Coast meetup this year and find out for myself. If NS and C2BTX are different, how so?


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

super-rad said:


> Is this profile similar to Burton's Flying-V? When looking at my Process Flying-V laying flat, the tips are raised up. The overall shape is rocker, with a little camber kink under the bindings. I've been curious to try Never Summer given all the positive reviews, but I'm not 100% sold on this profile on my Burton. Hopefully I'll get to try NS at the East Coast meetup this year and find out for myself. If NS and C2BTX are different, how so?


I think flying v has more rocker than hybrids from never summer, mervin, rome, and forum(even thought they are the same company) boards. I've never ridden NS but I can attest to the similarity between C2BTX and Froum's doubledog.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a low rise rocker on one of my boards, however that board comes out on pow and good snow days, where I don't worry about skidding around. I honestly don't have much input on how a rocker board rides on hard pack or groomers, but dam does it float and turn like a dream in the pow!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> My professional opinion. Rocker blows...
> 
> The day I see anybody on a timed run of any kind (BX, alpine, etc.) running on anything but a camber board, I might start to think about changing my opinion. These guys are blasting at high speeds on hardpack and ice. The run camber.
> 
> I watched a guy on rocker skis last year going through some crud. His tips and tails were bouncing so much I thought he was going to go-go-gadget helicopter and fly right on our of there! Not for me thanks!


Actually most hard boot carve board guys decks in BX/Alpine have a rockered nose.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually most hard boot carve board guys decks in BX/Alpine have a rockered nose.


Fair enough, and the advanced freeride boards I'm looking at also have a rockered nose (Kessler Ride, etc.). But they're still primarily cambered boards. I could see the camber with "lifted tips" profile being okay but it's still camber a heart!


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Fair enough, and the advanced freeride boards I'm looking at also have a rockered nose (Kessler Ride, etc.). But they're still primarily cambered boards. I could see the camber with "lifted tips" profile being okay but it's still camber a heart!


I normally count cam/rock/cam (c2) and rock/cam/rock as comber boards just based on how they feel to me. I like all of the profiles that have some element of camber to them.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

*rocker-flat(or cam)-rocker all the way.*

Owned a:
Ride Society (camber)
k2 turbo dream (rocker)
Arbor Coda (progressive rocker - more in the middle then tapers out, I think)
Burton Custom Flying V *terrible terrible TERRIBLE board* (cam-rock-cam aka flying V)
NS Proto CT (cam-rock-cam, but less pronounced than the Custom)

What I found out:
Camber RIPS, but doesn't float nor is it as playful as more hybrid rocker decks these days.
Rocker is "fun" and floaty, but lacks some pop and stability at speed, as well as some rebound. The Coda did a much better job at fixing these rocker issues than the Turbo (from 3 years ago..).
Custom Flying V... UGH. sloppiest, least edge hold, sketchy ass board. just, no.
NS and Mervin do a much better job than Burton with this type of tech. Hense, why I ended up with a Proto after demoing both brands. BUT... I do not like how the rocker between the feet provides a flex pattern to the boards that do not 'flow' throughout the board. It's unnatural and stops flexing where the camber kicks in. Yes, this provides pop and rebound, but its just not consistent throughout the board, IMO... Pop comes from the middle of the deck too, not just the tip and tail. These shapes can make buttering unnatural and awkward.

Soo... my solution, and favorite tech (thus far), is what Ride, K2, Rome and many other brands are doing: rocker-flat(slight cam)-rocker. This provides natural board flex patterns that extent throughout the board and not just in the middle. Pop and rebound have been compensated by the adding of tech such as pop rods, pop walls, and ollie bars(this specific tech being preloaded with camber=awesome). "micro-camber" between the bindings also helps solve some of these issues, which still getting the float, playfulness and natural flex of your deck. Add some minimal edge hold tech (or not...) and boom, a non-wavy noodle shaped board that OWNS.

my $.02


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxDarkDrive00 (Jan 19, 2014)

Dysantic said:


> Google is your friend...
> 
> If thats too much work for you, go here: For Those About To Rocker (We Salute You) - How To Choose The Right Rockered Snowboard
> 
> It's the first thing that comes up when doing a search for "camber vs. rocker"...


What a prick:thumbsdown:


----------

